
Grouphug, a Visitor Based Pricing Experiment - krm01
https://grouphug.it/v2/?
======
krm01
wanted to build a pricing model where discounts are generated by the amount of
visitors on a page. This allows for buyers to have a reason to share product
pages (instant reward of bigger discount) and sellers of products/services can
theoretically generate more traffic for less ad money.

Feedback is more than welcome!

